# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  معدل و تاثیرات آن اونایی که معدلشون کمه بخونن ! + راه حل

## gigabyte2052

سلام دوستان من نشستم یک محاسبه انجام دادم


فرضا معدل شما باشه 13.5    معدال رقیبتون باشه  20

با فرض اینکه  2تاییتون درصد و ترازتون تو کنکور یکیه


تراز کنکور شما :10000
تراز کنکور رقیبتون : 10000
------------------------
تراز کل معدل: 10000
10000 تقسیم بر 20 = 500
تراز معدل شما(  13.5*500  ) = 6750
تراز معدل رقیبتون (20*13.5 ) = 10000
---------------------------
تراز کل کارنامه شما (10000*75%   +  6750* 25% )=*9156*
تراز کل کارنامه رقیبتون (10000 * 75% + 25% 10000)=*10000*
اختلاف تراز :*844*

رتبه احتمالی شما  طبق این کارنامه : 1500 در منطقه 2
رتبه احتمالی رقیبتون طبق این کارنامه : 500 در منطقه 2


تا اینجاش که فک کنم نا امید شدید !

ادامه ....


به همون 2تا کارنامه که مال سال 92 ه گذاشتم دقت کنید اون زمان اگه معدل تاثیر مثبت داشت تاثیر میددادن اگه نه همون کنکور من سعی کردم معدل و منطقه شبیه هم انتخاب کنم

*تفاوت اون 2تا کارنامه  در 900 ترازه* 

طبق تحلیل من شما با 10-20 درصد  بیشتر زدن از رقیبتون میتونید ازش حتی جلو بیوفتید  !

دروس
رتبه 500 (بدون تاثیر معدل تراز 10834  )
رتبه 1500 (بدون تاثیر معدل تراز 10058)
اختلاف درصد

ادبیات
 76/0
 64/0
12- (3سوال)


عربی
 78/7
 62/7
16-  (4سوال)


دینی
 80/0
 58/7
21-  (5 سوال)


زبان
 78/7
 53/4
25-  (6 سوال )


زمین
 0/0
 0/0
0

ریاضی
 41/2
 58/9
+ هجده

زیست
 67/4
 50/7
16-(6 سوال)

فیزیک
 75/6
 64/5
11-(3سوال)

شیمی
 71/5
 67/7
4- ( 1سوال )




تازه من معدل و 13.5 در نظر گرفتم ! معدل اونو 20 !! یعنی اختلاف و در حدی گرفتم که هرکی این تاپیکو خوند معدلش بخوره !(90%)
اختلاف در صدارو نگاه کنید !!! 


نتیجه : اینقدر نگران معدل نباش وقتتو تلف نکن برو درستو بخون ! با 3-4 تا سوال تو هر درس بیشتر زدن جبران میکنی تو اختصاصیا که بیشتر ! و بهتر جبران میشه !
در پناه حق
:yahoo (4): :Yahoo (15):  :Yahoo (8):

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

دقیقا دوست عزیز
معدل تاثیر‌بسیار بسیار‌کمی‌داره نه اینجور که اینا اومدن داد و هوار‌راه انداختن
کسی که میخواد به هدفش‌برسه باید تلاش کنه...همین وبس

----------


## ali 221488

یعنی واقعا اینجوری حساب میشه و تاثیرش همینقدره ؟
این که زیادم بد نیست ؟ 
یعنی منی که نهاییم 17.76 شده بد بخت نشدم (!!!)  :Yahoo (9): 

پس اینقدر هم که دوستان میگن تاثیر نداره

----------


## gigabyte2052

> یعنی واقعا اینجوری حساب میشه و تاثیرش همینقدره ؟ این که زیادم بد نیست ؟  یعنی منی که نهاییم 17.76 شده بد بخت نشدم (!!!)   پس اینقدر هم که دوستان میگن تاثیر نداره


  من تازه ترازشو 10000 در نظر گرفتم !  که مطئمنام به معدل کمتر از این حرفا داده میشه راحت با 10-12% میشه جلو زد

----------


## pompom

وای چقدر به انرژی مثبت نیاز داشتم! امیدوارم همینجوری باشه... :Yahoo (35):

----------


## nafise74

وقتی واسه سال 94 تاثیر معدل زیاد بشه مثلا بشه 30یا 35 درصد بدتر میشه همه چی :-) 

ارسال شده از gt-s5360 با استفاده از تپاتالک 2

----------


## زری

کسی میدونه با معدل13.87 البته دیپلمم براسال86 منطقه3 بومی لرستانم برا کنکور 94 که معدل بیشتر تاثیر داره حدود درصدام باید چند باشه که به پزشکی خرم اباد امیدوار باشم؟

----------


## Faster

طبق شواهد صحبت کنید نه طبق رویاهاتون

همینجا کلی کارنامه گذاشته شده بود و دیدیم چقد تاثیر داشت

کور که نیستیم

خیلیییییییییییییییی تاثیر داره 

یکی از بچه های همینجا درصداش در حد رتبه زیر 2000 بود با معدل خراب شده بود 8 هزار

یکی دیگه درصداش در حد 9 -10 هزار بود با معدل خوب شده بود 5000

*ا**ین میشه تاثیر کم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟  ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟* :Yahoo (65): *

مارو چی فرض کردید* :Y (486):

----------


## زری

یعنی من بخاطر معدلم بادرصدای بالای80 هم پزشکی قبول نمبشم :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Faster

تو بالا 80 بزن من تضمین میکنم قبولیت رو

کار هرکس نیست  ....

----------


## زری

اره میدونم خصوصا با این سوالای سخت اما به امید خدا همه سعیمو میکنم انشالله که بتونم

----------


## amirh7

اینا تحلیل شماست طبق تحلیل رسمی که چند وقت پیش تو برنامه فرصت برابر انجام شد مشاور برنامه گفت مثلا تو درس فیزیک برای جبران هر یک نمره در درس فیزیک شما باید 2تا تست بزنی مثلا اگه یکی 20 شده شما 16 باید 8 تا تست درست بیشتر از اون بزنی تا نمرتو جبران کنی

----------


## Faster

مشاور بیجا کرد

شما هرچی میشنوی باور میکنی؟؟؟

از اون قدرت تفکرت هم استفاده کن

برو کارنامه هارو ببین

ببین با حرف مشاور درست در میاد

----------


## amirh7

شما اصلا منظور منو متوجه شدی؟ 
من منظورم این بود که تاثیرش زیاده 8تا تست اضافه زدن با این تیپ سوالات چند سال اخیر کار ساده ای نیست 
شما همونی نیستی که 8000 شده بودی ؟

----------


## Faster

حق با شماست 

نخوندم ...معذرت میخوام :Y (518): 

ولی به نظرم بازم بیشتره تاثیرش

----------


## Mohammad. N

> طبق شواهد صحبت کنید نه طبق رویاهاتون
> 
> همینجا کلی کارنامه گذاشته شده بود و دیدیم چقد تاثیر داشت
> 
> کور که نیستیم
> 
> خیلیییییییییییییییی تاثیر داره 
> 
> یکی از بچه های همینجا درصداش در حد رتبه زیر 2000 بود با معدل خراب شده بود 8 هزار
> ...


دوست عزیز تنها راه مانده برای ما کنکور، درسته سخت درسا رو 60 70زدن ولی یکی مث من که معدلش 16 شده مجبوره به خاطر رویا هاش و اهدافش تلاش کنه.
مثلا این درصدای دوست من با رتبه 251 منطقه 2
ریاضی 50 فیزیک55 شیمی 60
ادبیات 55 عربی 85  معارف 75 زبان 60
ایشون معدلش 19/86 بوده مشاور من گفت اگه رو هر درس 5% فقط 5% بزاری 94 رتبت از این بهتر میشه!
درسته کار سخته اما اگه معدلت پایینه و اهداف بزرگ داری باید این درصدا رو بزنی که به امید خدا من میزنم!

----------


## E R F A N

والله ابن تحلیل با تحلیلی که معلم ما گفت فرق داره. معلم ما امسال کارنامه 2 نفر رو دیده که درصدا مثل هم و فقط در ریاضی یکی 30 درصد زده بود یکی 70 . و معدل اونی که 70 زده بود 19.10 و اونی که 30 زده بود 19.70. بود . ولی اونی که 30 زده بود به خاطر تاثیر معدل حدود 200 تا رتبه جلوتر بود. که زمین تا اسمون با این فرق داره

----------


## Sami

دوستان عزیز من درصدام رو وارد سایت تخمین رتبه ی کانون کردم  بر طبق کنکور 92 رتبم رو سه هزار پیشبینی کرد ولی به خاطر معدلم رتبم شده 7300 !!!
ضمن اینکه امسال از پارسال سخت تر بود و قطعا ارزش درصدای امسالم از پارسال بیشتر بوده و باید مثلا رتبم حدود 2700 میشده 
خلاصه اینکه معدلم رتبه 2700 ام رو کرد 7300 !!! بعد بگین تاثیر معدل کمه  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Mohammad. N

> دوستان عزیز من درصدام رو وارد سایت تخمین رتبه ی کانون کردم  بر طبق کنکور 92 رتبم رو سه هزار پیشبینی کرد ولی به خاطر معدلم رتبم شده 7300 !!!
> ضمن اینکه امسال از پارسال سخت تر بود و قطعا ارزش درصدای امسالم از پارسال بیشتر بوده و باید مثلا رتبم حدود 2700 میشده 
> خلاصه اینکه معدلم رتبه 2700 ام رو کرد 7300 !!! بعد بگین تاثیر معدل کمه


بردار من تاثیر معدل زیاد اصلا رتبه 1 میکنه 10000 با این حرفا و تضعیف روحیه بقیه چیزی درست میشه؟؟؟؟؟
خب بزارین بقیه کارشون بکنن، من هنوز هم میگم برای رتبه های زیر 1000 معدل کم تاثیرش در حد 100 تا رتبه هس مخصوصا در رشته ریاضی پس اینقد موج منفی ندین

----------


## Faster

حتما باید عمرت حروم بشه مثله ما ضایع شی تا متوجه شی

سال دیگه 35 درصده 

ولی شما همرو 80 بزن ایشالا نتیجت خوبه

در ضمن معدل 16 بدک نیس

مال من 14 بود

----------


## gigabyte2052

> طبق شواهد صحبت کنید نه طبق رویاهاتون
> 
> همینجا کلی کارنامه گذاشته شده بود و دیدیم چقد تاثیر داشت
> 
> کور که نیستیم
> 
> خیلیییییییییییییییی تاثیر داره 
> 
> یکی از بچه های همینجا درصداش در حد رتبه زیر 2000 بود با معدل خراب شده بود 8 هزار
> ...


من طبق کارنامه ککنور حرف زدم !  فرضا 10000 تا ترازم به معدل اختصاص بدن شما فاصلت همین قدر میشه از کسی که معدلش بالاس مطئمن باش بزودی خودت کارنامه ها که کامل شد میبینی با 10-15 درصد اختلاف با 200-300 رتبه از اونایی که معدلشون بالاتره هم جلو افتادن ! صبر کن  کارنامه ها رو بشه

----------


## comet97

من واسه کنکور سال دیگه خیلی نگرانم.معدل نهاییم 19 و 2 صدم شده ولی حس میکنم خراب کردم :Yahoo (68):

----------


## sh2

> دقیقا دوست عزیز
> معدل تاثیر‌بسیار بسیار‌کمی‌داره نه اینجور که اینا اومدن داد و هوار‌راه انداختن
> کسی که میخواد به هدفش‌برسه باید تلاش کنه...همین وبس


دوست عزیز کی گفته تاثیرش کمه؟؟؟ من و دوستم با درصدای یکسان و من 12% زیست بالاتر 600 تا اختلاف رتبه داریم من 1200 شدم ولی اون 600 با معدلای 17 و 20... تاثیر کمیه؟؟؟ تازه این تاثیر تو رتبه های بالا خییییلی بیشتره

----------


## gigabyte2052

> دوست عزیز کی گفته تاثیرش کمه؟؟؟ من و دوستم با درصدای یکسان و من 12% زیست بالاتر 600 تا اختلاف رتبه داریم من 1200 شدم ولی اون 600 با معدلای 17 و 20... تاثیر کمیه؟؟؟ تازه این تاثیر تو رتبه های بالا خییییلی بیشتره



مطئمنا اختلاف ترازتون زیر 500 تاس ! 

گفتم تو تاپیک  اگه هر درس 1015 درصد بالاتر میزدید شما 400 بودید در حالی که دوستتون 600 !


*خلاصه معدل تاثیر داره !  اگر معدل تون پایینه باید حداقل 10-15% بیشتر بزنید تا جبران شه و جلو بیوفتید*

----------


## milad1124

دمت گرم داداش من نهایی 15:50 شدم وکل 17 گفتیم بدبخت شدیم دیگه چقد انرژی اومد این ورا

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

میدونید دوستان سازمان سنجش نحوه ی تاثیر معدلو‌ اعلام گرده اون دوستمونم توی پست اول طبق اون نوشتن
حالا یه سری از دوستان که امسال خراب کردن میخوان یه چیزی رو مقصر‌کنن (همه اینجورن من خودمم دنبال یکی میگردن همه چیزو‌بندازن گردنش)الان مثلا رتبش شده۹۰۰۰ میگه منو رتبه ۱۰۰۰ یه درصد زدیم معدل اون کشیددش بالا!
دوستان عزیز به جای مقصر‌کردن در و دیوار و‌دلیل های غیر منطقی‌اوردن برید تلاش کنید.درسته معدل تاثیر داره و سازمان سنجشم مقدار این تاثیر زو توی سایت به طور کامل توضیح داده و اون چیزی که سازمان سنجش گفته با این چیزایی که شما توصیف میکیند زمین تا اسمونه!

----------


## pompom

میترسم بعد از 1 سال تلاش و وقت صرف کردن و خرج کلاس و آزمون و کتاب و اینا (که سر به فلک میکشه!) آخر به خاطر معدل 17.80 نتونم دندون یا پزشکی قبول شم. :Yahoo (101):  
ولی صد در صد ارزششو داره که شانسمو امتحان کنم..............

----------


## Faster

> میدونید دوستان سازمان سنجش نحوه ی تاثیر معدلو‌ اعلام گرده اون دوستمونم توی پست اول طبق اون نوشتن
> حالا یه سری از دوستان که امسال خراب کردن میخوان یه چیزی رو مقصر‌کنن (همه اینجورن من خودمم دنبال یکی میگردن همه چیزو‌بندازن گردنش)الان مثلا رتبش شده۹۰۰۰ میگه منو رتبه ۱۰۰۰ یه درصد زدیم معدل اون کشیددش بالا!
> دوستان عزیز به جای مقصر‌کردن در و دیوار و‌دلیل های غیر منطقی‌اوردن برید تلاش کنید.درسته معدل تاثیر داره و سازمان سنجشم مقدار این تاثیر زو توی سایت به طور کامل توضیح داده و اون چیزی که سازمان سنجش گفته با این چیزایی که شما توصیف میکیند زمین تا اسمونه!


تو خوبی...نظراتتو نگه دار واسه خودت

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> من طبق کارنامه ککنور حرف زدم !  فرضا 10000 تا ترازم به معدل اختصاص بدن شما فاصلت همین قدر میشه از کسی که معدلش بالاس مطئمن باش بزودی خودت کارنامه ها که کامل شد میبینی با 10-15 درصد اختلاف با 200-300 رتبه از اونایی که معدلشون بالاتره هم جلو افتادن ! صبر کن  کارنامه ها رو بشه


کارنامه هارو دیدم که میگم

من خودم از یه نفر تو شیمی 15 درصد جلو بدو تو زیست 20 درصد تو زبان 30 درصد تو دینی 30 درصد بقیه درسام 10- 15 درصد 

اون 3 هزارتا رتبش بهتر شده....

----------


## gigabyte2052

> تو خوبی...نظراتتو نگه دار واسه خودت
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> کارنامه هارو دیدم که میگم
> 
> من خودم از یه نفر تو شیمی 15 درصد جلو بدو تو زیست 20 درصد تو زبان 30 درصد تو دینی 30 درصد بقیه درسام 10- 15 درصد 
> 
> اون 3 هزارتا رتبش بهتر شده....


میشه کارنامرو بزارید ؟! محاله !!!!!!!!!!!! باور کنید محاله !

ولی اینو بگم ! تو رتبه های بالا این تاثیر شدیده ولی تو رتبه های زیر 5000 بسیار ناچیز میشه و طبق حرفه من میشه جلو زد ولی شما بزارید !

----------


## angel

> تو بالا 80 بزن من تضمین میکنم قبولیت رو
> 
> کار هرکس نیست  ....


کسی رو میشناسم در مشهد یه آفا پسری که سال سوم درگیر المپیاد زیست بوده اما خب مرحله 2 قبول نشده. تمام نهایی هاش رو خراب کرده.زیست 12 ریاضی 14 و اینطوریا. الان 2تا درصدشو میدونم یکی زیست 58 یکی فیزیک 94!!! حدس بزنین رتبش رو؟؟ شده 2700 منطقه یک و این یعنی خداحافظیه همیشگی با پزشکی....

----------


## gigabyte2052

> کسی رو میشناسم در مشهد یه آفا پسری که سال سوم درگیر المپیاد زیست بوده اما خب مرحله 2 قبول نشده. تمام نهایی هاش رو خراب کرده.زیست 12 ریاضی 14 و اینطوریا. الان 2تا درصدشو میدونم یکی زیست 58 یکی فیزیک 94!!! حدس بزنین رتبش رو؟؟ شده 2700 منطقه یک و این یعنی خداحافظیه همیشگی با پزشکی....


میشه درصدای کاملشو بزارید؟

----------


## angel

> میشه درصدای کاملشو بزارید؟


درصدهای کاملش رو ندارم فقط ریاضیشو فیزیکش رو پایین زده مثه اینکه. ریاضی 30 فیزیک 50 عمومیاشو  دقیق نمیدونم اما اوناهم خوب بودن مثه اینکه. خلاصه که خیلی دلم براش سوخت

----------


## depp

> دقیقا دوست عزیز
> معدل تاثیر‌بسیار بسیار‌کمی‌داره نه اینجور که اینا اومدن داد و هوار‌راه انداختن
> کسی که میخواد به هدفش‌برسه باید تلاش کنه...همین وبس


بله معدل تاثیر بسیار کمی داره. :yahoo (21):

رتبه کشوری من شده 4900 اونوقت یکی که درصد هاش تو تمام دروس از من کمتره ( تو اختصاصی ها هر کدوم 5 تا 10 درصد و تو عمومی ها حتی 20 درصد!!) به خاطر معدل بیشتر رتبه کشوریش شده 3900.

حالا من خوبم ماله یکی رو از حدود 2500 منطقه ای به 7500 رسونده. شما نفست از جای گرم بلند میشه!

----------


## DDM

> بله معدل تاثیر بسیار کمی داره. :yahoo (21):
> 
> رتبه کشوری من شده 4900 اونوقت یکی که درصد هاش تو تمام دروس از من کمتره ( تو اختصاصی ها هر کدوم 5 تا 10 درصد و تو عمومی ها حتی 20 درصد!!) به خاطر معدل بیشتر رتبه کشوریش شده 3900.
> 
> حالا من خوبم ماله یکی رو از حدود 2500 منطقه ای به 7500 رسونده. شما نفست از جای گرم بلند میشه!


اگه امکانش هست با مدرک حرف بزنید و کارنامه بذارید ا از هرکی میپرسی همینو میگه. یک نفر 2تا کارنامه نمیذاره مقایسه بشه !!

----------


## gigabyte2052

> اگه امکانش هست با مدرک حرف بزنید و کارنامه بذارید ا از هرکی میپرسی همینو میگه. یک نفر 2تا کارنامه نمیذاره مقایسه بشه !!






بله دقیقا کارنامه ها رو بزارید با معدل ! تا نگاه کنیم

----------


## depp

> اگه امکانش هست با مدرک حرف بزنید و کارنامه بذارید ا از هرکی میپرسی همینو میگه. یک نفر 2تا کارنامه نمیذاره مقایسه بشه !!


من کارنامه یکی دیگه رو از کجا پیدا کنم ؟؟

شما یه مدرک نشان بدید که کسی با معدل کمتر و درصد های کمی بهتر، رتبه اش بهتر از یک نفر دیگر با معدل بهتر و درصد کمتر شده

من که نمیتونم کارنامه یکی دیگرو اسکرین شات کنم  چون امکانش نیست ولی مختارید باور کنید یا نکنید،

----------


## DDM

> من کارنامه یکی دیگه رو از کجا پیدا کنم ؟؟
> 
> شما یه مدرک نشان بدید که کسی با معدل کمتر و درصد های کمی بهتر، رتبه اش بهتر از یک نفر دیگر با معدل بهتر و درصد کمتر شده
> 
> من که نمیتونم کارنامه بزارم ولی مختارید باور کنید یا نکنید،


من نگفتم که شما دروغ میگید دوست عزیز .منظور بنده این بود از بچه ها یا مدیریت سایت واسه شفاف سازی این کار انجام بشه تا ببینیم تاثیر وا قعی معدل رو

----------


## NaKayama

> اگه امکانش هست با مدرک حرف بزنید و کارنامه بذارید ا از هرکی میپرسی همینو میگه. یک نفر 2تا کارنامه نمیذاره مقایسه بشه !!


*چی میگی داداش من...یکیش خود من...رتبه معادل قلم چی به من داده بود 6000, شدم 9200...درصدامو برو تو هر تخمین رتبه ای میخوای وارد کن...البته شما حق داری متوجه نشی چون برای تو خوب بوده...اکثریت که براشون بد بوده ناراحتن نه شما...*

----------


## DDM

[QUOTE=NaKayama;222819]*چی میگی داداش من...یکیش خود من...رتبه معادل قلم چی به من داده بود 6000, شدم 9200...درصدامو برو تو هر تخمین رتبه ای میخوای وارد کن...البته شما حق داری متوجه نشی چون برای تو خوب بوده...اکثریت که براشون بد بوده ناراحتن نه شما...*[/QUOTnhnha
داداش میشه درصدات با معدلت و منطقه و سالی که دیپلم گرفتیرو بگی؟؟ ممنون میشم . در ضمن واسه من بهتر نشده

----------


## NaKayama

[quote=ddm;222829]


> *چی میگی داداش من...یکیش خود من...رتبه معادل قلم چی به من داده بود 6000, شدم 9200...درصدامو برو تو هر تخمین رتبه ای میخوای وارد کن...البته شما حق داری متوجه نشی چون برای تو خوب بوده...اکثریت که براشون بد بوده ناراحتن نه شما...*[/quotnhnha
> داداش میشه درصدات با معدلت و منطقه و سالی که دیپلم گرفتیرو بگی؟؟ ممنون میشم . در ضمن واسه من بهتر نشده


*آره که میشه عزیزم...
درصدارو الان میرم میبینم میارم میذارم...معدلم (البته تو کارت کنکور تنوشته 17.25)15.49...سال 88...*

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

*درصدارو به بالا و پایین رندشون میکنم..:
ادبیات:63
عربی:23
دینی:46
انکلیسی:23
زمین:0
زیست:55
شیمی:48
فیزیک:36
ریاضی:25
رتبم شده 9200
*

----------


## Faster

منطقه چندی؟؟

رتبه کشوریتو بگو

معدلت گفتی چنده؟

درصدات که جدا خوبه

----------


## NaKayama

> منطقه چندی؟؟
> 
> رتبه کشوریتو بگو
> 
> معدلت گفتی چنده؟
> 
> درصدات که جدا خوبه


*مخاطبت منم دادا..؟
تو کارت کنکور نوشته 17.25...اما کتبیم 15.49...*

----------


## mamas

دوستان یه سوال امتحان نهایی بالا چه نمره ای بیاری خوبه؟درس خون هستم اما اینجور ک شماها دارین میگین دارم از استرس میمرم.... :Y (437):

----------


## Mohammad. N

کنکوریای 93 ... فقط کارنامه بزارید
به این صفحه برید و خودتون ببینید که معدل اینطوری هم که دوستان میگن تاثیر نداشته.
برای مثال یکی از این کارنامه ها 
ادبیات 64 معارف 74 عربی74 زبان 54
ریاضی 28 زیست 54 فیزیک 34 شیمی 37
نمرات نهایی این داوطلب هم میانگینش تقریبا کمتر از 15( خودتون ببینی)
وقتی براش تخمین رتبه میکنی رتبش میشه3000 تا 3500 
خب رتبه ایشون هم که شده3100
حالا اون تاثیر فاجعه اسایی که میگفتید کجاس که نمیدونم رتبه 2500 شده 7500؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

[QUOTE=NaKayama;222863]


> *آره که میشه عزیزم...
> درصدارو الان میرم میبینم میارم میذارم...معدلم (البته تو کارت کنکور تنوشته 17.25)15.49...سال 88...*
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> *درصدارو به بالا و پایین رندشون میکنم..:
> ادبیات:63
> عربی:23
> دینی:46
> ...


شما معدل‌کتبیتون ۱۵/۴۹هست یا ۱۷/۲۵؟

----------


## Mohammad. N

[QUOTE=.SoRoUsH.;222949]


> شما معدل‌کتبیتون ۱۵/۴۹هست یا ۱۷/۲۵؟


دوست عزیز یه عکس از کارنامت بگیر بزار؟ این چیزی که شما میگی منطقی نیست اصلا

----------


## mamas

> دوستان یه سوال امتحان نهایی بالا چه نمره ای بیاری خوبه؟درس خون هستم اما اینجور ک شماها دارین میگین دارم از استرس میمرم....


یکی جواب بده...

----------


## Defne

> یکی جواب بده...


ینیی چی؟؟خب هرچقد نمرت بالا باشه بهتره دیگه:yahoo (4):بیست مثلا :Yahoo (79): سعی کن بیست بیاری تا به روز ما نیوفتی:yahoo (4):

----------


## roshana

چرا همش راجب معدل حرف میزنید خب باید به صورت درس به درس حساب بشه !!
مثلا من زبان و ادبیات و دینی و فیزیک و زمین و زبان فارسیم بد نیست اما....

اما خب مرسی....امید دادید....

----------


## Faster

> *مخاطبت منم دادا..؟
> تو کارت کنکور نوشته 17.25...اما کتبیم 15.49...*


آره رتبه کشوریت رو بگو

----------


## mohamad.j

یه سوال من با معدل کتبی هشت و نیم امیدی داشته باشم طرف امسال معدلش هیفده بوده از تاثیر معدل ناراحته سال دیگه من چیکار کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## زری

> یه سوال من با معدل کتبی هشت و نیم امیدی داشته باشم طرف امسال معدلش هیفده بوده از تاثیر معدل ناراحته سال دیگه من چیکار کنم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


درصداتو حدود 90 بزنی پزشکی میشه وگرنه نمیدونم

----------


## Azad3h

معدل ۸ 
بابد بببینی کدوم درسا نمراتت کمه اونو بالا بزنی 
ب نظر یه معدل ۸ 
درصداش بالای ۶۰ ۷۰ باسه قبوله


۹۰؟؟؟؟؟ مگه میخواد نفرراول بشه!!!

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

عومیا بالا باشه در حد ۷۰۸۰ 
عمومی تاثیرداره

----------


## Mohammad. N

> درصداتو حدود 90 بزنی پزشکی میشه وگرنه نمیدونم


این دوست عزیز گفت زشکی نگفت نفر 1 کنکور!!!!
کسانی که معدلشون پایینه کارنامه هر رتبه ای که مد نظرشون هست رو برسی کنن
مثلا رتبه 1024 تجربی امسال ای درصداش هس:
73/4
 زبان و ادبيات فارسي
 1

 62/7
 زبان عربي
 2

 50/7
 فرهنگ و معارف اسلامي
 3

 18/7
 زبان خارجي
 4

 0/0
 زمين شناسي
 5

 30/0
 رياضيات
 6

 50/7
 زيست شناسي
 7

 40/0
 فيزيك
 8

 59/1
 شيمي


روی عمومی ها 10 درصد
روی اختصاصی ها 10 درصد بزاری معدلت جبرانه ! نمیگم کار اسونیه خیلی هم سخته ولی شدنیه

----------


## Faster

برو بخش کارنامه هارو ببین کارنامه ازین بهتر شده 7900

کجای کاری پسر خوب

----------


## NaKayama

> شما معدل‌کتبیتون ۱۵/۴۹هست یا ۱۷/۲۵؟


*
15/49*

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> آره رتبه کشوریت رو بگو


*20000*

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> برو بخش کارنامه هارو ببین کارنامه ازین بهتر شده 7900
> 
> کجای کاری پسر خوب


*اون بیچاره ای که تخمین رتبه بهش داده بود 1800 شده 7800 رو میگین..؟*

----------


## Faster

همونی که زیستو زده بود 70

بچه شیراز بود

واقعا حقش خورده شده...خدا خودش بهش صبر بده :Yahoo (68):

----------


## .SoRoUsH.

> برو بخش کارنامه هارو ببین کارناعجیبهین بهتر شده 7900
> 
> کجای کاری پسر خوب


من واقعا با این حرف موافقم
کارنامه دیدم همه درصدا عالی رتبه شده بود ۹۰۰۰!
خیلی عجیبه
نمیدونم یعنی اینقدر تاثیر داره معدل؟!
من که با اون چیزی که سنجش گفته نگاه گردم تاثیرش کم بود
ولی اگر اینطوره برا منم که سال دیگه کنکور دارم بده
اگر قرار‌باشه اعتراضی یا کاری بشه منم هستم

----------


## mohammad74

یعنی من که معدلم 14/47 شده یک سال نمونم؟برم آزاد؟

----------


## Faster

باید همرو 60 بزنی شاید فرجی بشه...باور کن

ولی اگه میری برو یه رشته خوب...نه اینکه از چاه در بیای خودتو بنداری تو چاله

----------


## mohammad74

> باید همرو 60 بزنی شاید فرجی بشه...باور کن
> 
> ولی اگه میری برو یه رشته خوب...نه اینکه از چاه در بیای خودتو بنداری تو چاله


60!! جک میگی؟
با 24000 کجا قبول میشم!
آخه میگید غیرانتفایی بدرد نمیخوره که!

----------


## Mohammad. N

دوستان من امروز رفتم مدرسه ، من دیفرانسیل رو گذاشته بودم واسه شهریور، به من گفتن بحشنامه شده 4 تا درس نهایی پیش دانشگاهی واسه کنکور 94
10% تاثیر داره! یعنی تاثیر سوابق در مجموع  35% با این حثاب بهترین فرصت برای جبران یک درس من پارسال میانگین ریاضی میشدم 16 ولی حالا اگه دیفرانسیل بالای 19 یا حتی 20 بگیرم از خیلی از کنکوریهای امسال بیشتر میگیرم!
اگر امکان داره شما هم بپرسید ببینید حقیقت داره؟؟

----------


## NaKayama

> یعنی من که معدلم 14/47 شده یک سال نمونم؟برم آزاد؟


با این اوصاف...با اون درصدایی که اون دوست عزیزمون زده بود...مثلا زیست 70...رتبش اومده 7900...دیگه امیدی به معدل پایینا نیست...شما اگه میتونی بری آزاد برو سال بعد ازینم بدتر میشه...

----------


## Faster

> 60!! جک میگی؟
> با 24000 کجا قبول میشم!
> آخه میگید غیرانتفایی بدرد نمیخوره که!


نه داستان کوتاه بود:yahoo (4):

برو پیش یه مشاور خوب از من میشنوی :Yahoo (50): :yahoo (3):

----------


## NaKayama

> 60!! جک میگی؟
> با 24000 کجا قبول میشم!
> آخه میگید غیرانتفایی بدرد نمیخوره که!


24000...ریضی با هر رتبه ای قبولی دیگه...برو حالشو ببر باوووو...

----------


## gigabyte2052

یک کار که خودم دیشب کردمو برید بکنید ! اصلا از این بدتره مگه ؟ فرضکنید کلا معدلتون 0 ه هرچدی درصد زدید تو ککنور ضربدر 75 درصد کنید بعد تخمین بزنید !  عمرا اینجوری باشه ولی واسه اونایی که خیلی میگن معدل تاثیر داره  همینکارو کنید 10 15 درصد از درصداتون کم میشه امیدوارم بفهمید !

----------


## Mohammad. N

> 24000...ریضی با هر رتبه ای قبولی دیگه...برو حالشو ببر باوووو...


حاجی تو مث اینکه حالت خوب نیستا؟؟؟؟
ما هم میدونیم همه قبولا ولی دانشگاه تا دانشگاه داریم رشته تا رشته داریم!
مثلا شما نمیتونی تفاوت نفت اهواز و با نفت ازاد لامرد حس کنی؟؟
داداش حالت خوب نیس تو

----------


## Faster

اون چیزی که ما تو عمل دیدیم خیلی فرق داشت با گفته های شما :Yahoo (15):

----------


## sh2

> مطئمنا اختلاف ترازتون زیر 500 تاس ! 
> 
> گفتم تو تاپیک  اگه هر درس 1015 درصد بالاتر میزدید شما 400 بودید در حالی که دوستتون 600 !
> 
> 
> *خلاصه معدل تاثیر داره !  اگر معدل تون پایینه باید حداقل 10-15% بیشتر بزنید تا جبران شه و جلو بیوفتید*


استاد من خودم میدونم با چند درصد میشه جبران کرد ولی انقدر آسون بوده کنکور که تو هرررر درس 10-15 درصد بالاتر میزدیم؟؟؟ الان شیمی انقدر آسون بود؟؟ منی که سال دومم بود باید چیکار کنم؟ گناه کردیم متولد 71 نیستیم که ظرفیتا زیاد باشه کنکور آسون باشه معدل تاثیر نداشته باشه همه چی هلو باشه؟؟؟ متاسفانه این ملتم انقدر بی بخارن که حتی به اعتراض نمیشه فکر کرد... مخصوصا اینکه با این قانون بعضیا حسابی خوش به حالشون شده و با اینکه میدونن حقشون نبوده ولی کوتاه نمیان حالا اگه مثل ما به ضررشون بود خودکشی میکردن... کسایی که شاید حتی سوم با تقلب 20 شدن ولی حالا شدن منطقی!!! یه قانون سادس اگه من درصدای بالاتری زدم باید رتبم بالاتر باشه ولی...

----------


## mohamad.j

> معدل ۸ 
> بابد بببینی کدوم درسا نمراتت کمه اونو بالا بزنی 
> ب نظر یه معدل ۸ 
> درصداش بالای ۶۰ ۷۰ باسه قبوله
> 
> 
> ۹۰؟؟؟؟؟ مگه میخواد نفرراول بشه!!!
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> ...


ریاضی و فیزیکو عربی پایین بوده با مستمر پاس شدم 
الانم دارم کلاس کنکور ریاضی و  فیزیک میرم  
ینی تاثیر نمره رو درس خودشه و اگه بالای هفتاد بزنم معدل انچنان تاثیری نداره مرسی

----------


## gigabyte2052

> استاد من خودم میدونم با چند درصد میشه جبران کرد ولی انقدر آسون بوده کنکور که تو هرررر درس 10-15 درصد بالاتر میزدیم؟؟؟ الان شیمی انقدر آسون بود؟؟ منی که سال دومم بود باید چیکار کنم؟ گناه کردیم متولد 71 نیستیم که ظرفیتا زیاد باشه کنکور آسون باشه معدل تاثیر نداشته باشه همه چی هلو باشه؟؟؟ متاسفانه این ملتم انقدر بی بخارن که حتی به اعتراض نمیشه فکر کرد... مخصوصا اینکه با این قانون بعضیا حسابی خوش به حالشون شده و با اینکه میدونن حقشون نبوده ولی کوتاه نمیان حالا اگه مثل ما به ضررشون بود خودکشی میکردن... کسایی که شاید حتی سوم با تقلب 20 شدن ولی حالا شدن منطقی!!! یه قانون سادس اگه من درصدای بالاتری زدم باید رتبم بالاتر باشه ولی...


فک میکنید معلدل من بالاس ؟ 13 !  فک میکنید من خوشحالم ؟ کسی که باباش مدیر مدرسس بعد امتحان نهای میره پشت جلسه مینویسه ؟  معدلش میشه 20 درصدای ککنورش 6 تا منفی داره ؟ سال 90 که من دیپلم گرفتم اصلا از این خبرا نبود ! 
تا کارنامه های امثال و معدلاشون نیاد نمیشه گفت دقیقا چقدر تاثیر داشته
ولی یاد گرفتم تو این مملکت خودتو بکش بالا بزن برو کاری نمیشه کرد جز 10-15 درصد با بیخوابی و زحمت کشیدن بیشتر زد

----------


## Mohammad. N

> استاد من خودم میدونم با چند درصد میشه جبران کرد ولی انقدر آسون بوده کنکور که تو هرررر درس 10-15 درصد بالاتر میزدیم؟؟؟ الان شیمی انقدر آسون بود؟؟ منی که سال دومم بود باید چیکار کنم؟ گناه کردیم متولد 71 نیستیم که ظرفیتا زیاد باشه کنکور آسون باشه معدل تاثیر نداشته باشه همه چی هلو باشه؟؟؟ متاسفانه این ملتم انقدر بی بخارن که حتی به اعتراض نمیشه فکر کرد... مخصوصا اینکه با این قانون بعضیا حسابی خوش به حالشون شده و با اینکه میدونن حقشون نبوده ولی کوتاه نمیان حالا اگه مثل ما به ضررشون بود خودکشی میکردن... کسایی که شاید حتی سوم با تقلب 20 شدن ولی حالا شدن منطقی!!! یه قانون سادس اگه من درصدای بالاتری زدم باید رتبم بالاتر باشه ولی...


 دوست عزیز من کاملا حرفت رو قبول دارم، من خودم معدلم 16/37 هس !
اینم قبول دارم  اگه معدل تاثیر نمیدادن تو با درصدای خودت مثلا رتبت میشده 500 ولی حالا باد روی هر درس یکی 10 درصد بزاری تا بشی 500 اما ایا راهی دیگر هم به ذهنت میرسه؟؟؟ به ما هم بگو؟؟ این موضوع شده قانون بعدشم من به هرکی میگم یه شکایت بنویس میگه ولش کن هرچی شدشده، خب تو از این ملت چه توقعی داری وقتی طرز فکرشون اینه؟؟
پس بهترین راه این که بشینی و بخونی

----------


## mohamad.j

> این دوست عزیز گفت زشکی نگفت نفر 1 کنکور!!!!
> کسانی که معدلشون پایینه کارنامه هر رتبه ای که مد نظرشون هست رو برسی کنن
> مثلا رتبه 1024 تجربی امسال ای درصداش هس:
> 73/4
>  زبان و ادبيات فارسي
>  1
> 
>  62/7
>  زبان عربي
> ...


دستت درد نکنه من میتونم اینا رو بزنم مثلن زبانو من میتونم هشتاد به بالا بزنم یا ریاضیو بالای شصت  پس میشه اگه تلاش کنم 
من فک کردم معدل پایین کلن داغون میکنه رتبرو هر چقد هم که بالا بزنی

----------


## fardinsh

عالی بود

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

 :Yahoo (5):

----------


## konkur.gates

> وقتی واسه سال 94 تاثیر معدل زیاد بشه مثلا بشه 30یا 35 درصد بدتر میشه همه چی :-) 
> 
> ارسال شده از gt-s5360 با استفاده از تپاتالک 2


تو از كجا انقدر مطمئني كه ميگي ميشه 35 درصد ؟؟؟ من از سال سومي ها (پيشي هاي 94) پرسيدم سال دوم رو نهايي دادين گفتش نه . پس برا چي بايد تاثير زياد شه ؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

من فكر مي كنم اين كنكور لعنتي داره از عنصر تلاش فاصله ميگيره ...
بابا يه يارو اومده و يه اتفاقي افتاده نهاييش بد شده ، واقعا حقه اينطوري هي دلش عين سير و سركه بجوشه ؟؟؟
بابا تلاش بايد نقش پررنگ تري از شانس و سوابق و از اين آشغالا بازي كنه ..

----------


## Mohammad. N

دوستان کسی میشناسد که معدلش تقریبا 16 باشه و امسال رتبه زیر 500 شده باشه؟؟؟
خواهشا درصداش بگین؟

ولی خیلی شفاف بگین چیکار کنیم این معدل لعنتی جبران شه ؟؟

----------


## Mariyana

بچه ها یعنی هیچ کس رو نمیشناسید با معدل 16 زیر 200 شده باشه رتبه اش؟(رتبه کشوری)
واقعا اجرتون با خدا اگه میشناسید بگید

----------


## Mohammad. N

یعنی واقعا اینور شخصی نیس!!
وای پس دیپلم دوم واجب شد!

----------


## mahmoud.n

> من واسه کنکور سال دیگه خیلی نگرانم.معدل نهاییم 19 و 2 صدم شده ولی حس میکنم خراب کردم


ای بابا شما دوخطرا چرا اینطورین؟
معدلتون رو هم 20 بشین بازم نگرانین.
ما باید نگران باشیم نه شما
خواهشن انقد فیلمو هندیش نکنید

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> فک میکنید معلدل من بالاس ؟ 13 !  فک میکنید من خوشحالم ؟ کسی که باباش مدیر مدرسس بعد امتحان نهای میره پشت جلسه مینویسه ؟  معدلش میشه 20 درصدای ککنورش 6 تا منفی داره ؟ سال 90 که من دیپلم گرفتم اصلا از این خبرا نبود ! 
> تا کارنامه های امثال و معدلاشون نیاد نمیشه گفت دقیقا چقدر تاثیر داشته
> ولی یاد گرفتم تو این مملکت خودتو بکش بالا بزن برو کاری نمیشه کرد جز 10-15 درصد با بیخوابی و زحمت کشیدن بیشتر زد


دمت گرم داداش خیلی زحمت کشیدی 6 تا منفی زدی.میدونی چه مهارتی میخواد؟!...
خودتو دست کم نگیر.
باید جوبابی درست رو بلد باشی که اونقد غلط بزنی که درصدت منفی بشه.

----------


## I M P

> سلام دوستان من نشستم یک محاسبه انجام دادم
> 
> 
> فرضا معدل شما باشه 13.5    معدال رقیبتون باشه  20
> 
> با فرض اینکه  2تاییتون درصد و ترازتون تو کنکور یکیه
> 
> 
> تراز کنکور شما :10000
> ...


خوبه که روحیه میدین به 94یا اما سال 92 تاثیر صرفا مثبت بود 93 هم منفی هم مثبت اینی که شما گفتی 92 بود.نمیگم ضدحال بخورین برین دپرس شین اما اینکه تاثیر صحیح معدل رو بدونین بهتره و اینطوری مصمم تر میشین واسه جبران کردن معدلتون.اعلامیه های سنجش و توضیح ترازها و نحوه تاثیرشون هم بهترین منبعه.توی این تاپیک هم من یه کوچولو توضیح دادم چون خودم مشمول این معدل بد و تاثیراش بودم نگین معدل تاثیرش ناچیزه.معدل مثل به درسیه که توو کنکور بیشتر داوطلبا 90 یا 100 درصد زدن اون رو و اگه شما کم بزنین چی میشه؟این توصیه به اونایی بود که امسال سال سوم هستن نه اونایی که امسال کنکور میدن.یعنی اگه امتیازی رو که بقیه میگیرن شما از دس بدین واستون ضرر میکنه مث درسی که همه 20 شدن و شما زیر ده.زیاد توو چشم میاین اما اگه همه کم بگیرن نه!مقایسه ای هس و توو تراز اعمال میشه

----------


## parsa4422

سلام.من کاری به فرمول شما ندارم که درسته یا غلطه. دوست من با این درصدا بدون احتساب معدل، رتبه اش تو بدبینانه ترین حالت به وسیله معتبرترین نرم افزارها تو منطقه 2 میشد 1500 ولی با احتساب معدل 14 ، رتبه اش شده 4700. یعنی خداحافظ پزشکی... ادبیات 79-عربی56-معارف64-زبان74-زمین0-ریاضی23-زیست71-فیزیک69-شیمی53
تازه باتوجه به اینکه هرسال این درصد کذایی داره افزایش پیدا میکنه سال بعد شانسش کمتر هم میشه...خب تاثیر+ چه ایرادی داشت؟کسایی که معدلشون خوب بود به کمکشون میومد ، کسایی هم که به هردلیلی معدلشون خوب نبود تاثیر نمیکرد...این یعنی اینکه دیگه با این معدل حق نداریم برای رشته های خوب فکر کنیم...شما عزیزان هم مثل اینکه از این اتفاق راضی هستین! اگه نبودین لااقل همین پشت کامپیوترتون مینشستین یه نامه اعتراضی به سازمان سنجش،خبرگزاریها،کمیسیون اصل90،مرکز ارتباطات ریاست جمهوری،...میفرستادین تا شاید اثری داشته باشه...

----------


## gigabyte2052

> سلام.من کاری به فرمول شما ندارم که درسته یا غلطه. دوست من با این درصدا بدون احتساب معدل، رتبه اش تو بدبینانه ترین حالت به وسیله معتبرترین نرم افزارها تو منطقه 2 میشد 1500 ولی با احتساب معدل 14 ، رتبه اش شده 4700. یعنی خداحافظ پزشکی... ادبیات 79-عربی56-معارف64-زبان74-زمین0-ریاضی23-زیست71-فیزیک69-شیمی53
> تازه باتوجه به اینکه هرسال این درصد کذایی داره افزایش پیدا میکنه سال بعد شانسش کمتر هم میشه...خب تاثیر+ چه ایرادی داشت؟کسایی که معدلشون خوب بود به کمکشون میومد ، کسایی هم که به هردلیلی معدلشون خوب نبود تاثیر نمیکرد...این یعنی اینکه دیگه با این معدل حق نداریم برای رشته های خوب فکر کنیم...شما عزیزان هم مثل اینکه از این اتفاق راضی هستین! اگه نبودین لااقل همین پشت کامپیوترتون مینشستین یه نامه اعتراضی به سازمان سنجش،خبرگزاریها،کمیسیون اصل90،مرکز ارتباطات ریاست جمهوری،...میفرستادین تا شاید اثری داشته باشه...


میشه کارنامتونوبزارید ؟

----------


## Mohammad. N

دوستان ایا با بحث چیزی درست میشه؟؟ من خودم معدلم 16 هس و این خداحافظ مکانیک شریف مکانیک تهران
خب ولی خیلی رک میگم این موضوع جز اعصاب خردی چیزی نداره، شما بخون درصدات ببر بالا، یا تو دی دیپلم دوم بگیر با اون تو کنکور شرکت کن!

----------


## KoSaR 96

سلام...
واقعا ناامید شدم دوستان!
من معدلم خیلی کم هستش..11 ولی خودم حساب کردم که اگه همه درسامو 80درصد بزنم با تاثیر تکت به تک درسهام دوباره درصد گرفتم..اونارو تو سایت قلمچی وارد کردم رتبه من در منطقه یک میشه 100تا200 اونم با تاثیر معدلم!!
ولی این حرفایی که شما میزنید اصلا بااین جور در نمیاد  :Yahoo (91):  :Yahoo (91):  :Yahoo (91):  :Yahoo (91): 
اصلا کی حرف درستو میزنه؟ ینی من باید با دارو سازی و پزشکی خداحافظی کنم؟:troll (21):

----------


## Scarlett

:Yahoo (117):

----------


## konkur.gates

> سلام...
> واقعا ناامید شدم دوستان!
> من معدلم خیلی کم هستش..11 ولی خودم حساب کردم که اگه همه درسامو 80درصد بزنم با تاثیر تکت به تک درسهام دوباره درصد گرفتم..اونارو تو سایت قلمچی وارد کردم رتبه من در منطقه یک میشه 100تا200 اونم با تاثیر معدلم!!
> ولی این حرفایی که شما میزنید اصلا بااین جور در نمیاد 
> اصلا کی حرف درستو میزنه؟ ینی من باید با دارو سازی و پزشکی خداحافظی کنم؟:troll (21):


من شنيده بودم رتبه ي 9 سال 93 معدلش 10 بوده .. ديگه نمي دونم والا ... ولي اصلا تاثيرش اونطوريا كه ميگن هم زياد نيست! خودت يه لحظه بيشين فكر كن . الان مثلا تو دلهره داري ، من دلهره دارم معلوم نيست چند صد هزار نفر ديگه هم دلهره داشته باشن و باعث بشه كنكورشون رو گند بزنن .. خوب پس اينا چي؟ پر ..
حالا بيا و با خودت فكر اون راجع اونايي كه معدلشون توپ شده .. چند درصدشون واقعا درس مي خونن؟ خيلي كم!
اينو هم فراموش نكن درصد به صورت "تراز" اعمال ميشه .. همين كلمه يعني دلهره بي دلهره .. تراز شدن خودش يه مزيته!
بشين درس ت رو بخون ... 
مي دوني چيه ... بي خيال اين چرت و پرتا ... مگه زندگي كنكوره؟
تازه ، 3 تا كنكور ديگه هم در راهه .. گذشتني گذشته ...
بشين درس ت رو بخون ...

----------

